
Who is today's deepest thinker? - solipsist
http://www.quora.com/Who-is-todays-deepest-thinker
======
chalst
So far, I count one woman on the original list and none so far suggested here.
If you want to add names, maybe more interesting to think of some women, and
think about how you judge men and women differently.

I named five men, but I'm very impressed by the work of Ruth Barcan Marcus.
Why did her name not come up?

------
tmachinecharmer
Scott Aaronson (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SczraSQE3MY>)

------
chalst
5 off the top of my head: Amartya Sen, Dana Scott, Alasdair MacIntyre, Martin
Wolf, Michael Dummett.

------
waterlesscloud
No Roger Penrose?

